# 1831 Articles by ETW



## metalmad (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Guys
Ive been looking for the original 1831 Articles by ETW as I'm thinking about building the train for my Wallaby.:wall:
If someone out there can help me out, Id be very grateful.
Pete


----------



## tel (Sep 16, 2012)

This might be your best bet Pete - http://dir.groups.yahoo.com/group/ETWestburyEngines/?v=1&t=directory&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=dir&slk=7

I dare say you will have to join to get access, but .....



> _Photo Albums, Carburetor, PE-11_ Just finished uploading the last of the cleaned  copies of the construction articles from the 1831 Locomotive series on  the PE-11 Carburetor. 23 pages plus
> 
> Posted - Fri Jul 13, 2012 3:37 am


----------



## metalmad (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Tel
Thanks for that Mate, I will post a message there and see if anyone has all the Articles. The Carby Article is the only one I do have :wall:
Pete


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Metalmad

Are you sure about the date I don't think Edgar T Westbury was even alive then but I may be completely wrong. I'm not being pedantic I Have many copies of M.E. dating from the 1940s and 50s with ETWs articles in them so I might be able to dig out some of the info you need.

I don't think I will run into copyright problems by sending them to you as this comes under educational use.

Regards Mark


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 17, 2012)

1831 is the name ETW gave to this particular IC driven Loco.


  Ron


----------



## metalmad (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Mark
yes Ron is correct, the 3 and a half inch Loco was called "1831" and came out in Model Engineer in about December 1940 and continued into 41 and 42.
I would be gratefully for any help with this Guys as this stuff is getting hard to find 
so far I have a few scatted articles but only a few.
Pete


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks fellas

My mistake I thought it was a bit odd, not only was ETW not around then but, on thinking about it, nor was the internal combustion engine.

I will have a delve into my old M.E.s and see what I can dig out

Regards Mark


----------

